# Electromagnetic Steering Swap?



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Just came back from Las Vegas...*

And we stopped at Black Sheep Performance (http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) to drop off my buddies R32. I was talking to one of the guys who work there and he mentioned electric power steering on a mk3.. Currently I have no p/s .. I actually don't mind it. I was thinking about just replacing the pump.. BUT about this electric power steering ....Any info on this? Have you done it? He said I can get it from a toyota prius... This is really intriguing to me.. I kinda wanna try it out...... So info please if you have any. Sorry cant post the pics from a bad ass weekend but I got some boring mk3 related ones lol
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

sounds like sorcery to me.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (LedJetta)*

I wouldn't believe that to be real.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (LedJetta)*

thats why im asking for info...


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

electric power steering in mk3? you should just sell your mk3 right now.Or maybe make it a hybrid and put fluffy teddy bears all over the windows?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (cutright)*

You guys.. relax. It's just a question. People have done way more crazier things on a mk3. I know it has been done before

If you CANT help, please dont post & thanks for looking....


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

crazier things? electric power steering is nothing new,and its not crazy...hahaa its for how shall we say " the special" ....ahhaa


----------



## hd_mk2 (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

Nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (hd_mk2)*

if you were at a shop, and they told you about this...why wouldnt you just ask them for more information instead of coming on here to ask? usually the people who tell me about something are the ones that i bug for more info, not random people on the net.


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

Interesting ...


----------



## superjew78 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (16v_Power)*

i tried it, i kept burning D Batteries though.


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (superjew78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superjew78* »_i tried it, i kept burning D Batteries though.

you need a hybrid cell! ahahaha


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlsib16* »_if you were at a shop, and they told you about this...why wouldnt you just ask them for more information instead of coming on here to ask? usually the people who tell me about something are the ones that i bug for more info, not random people on the net.

why do people make post at all?! I'm a member of vwvortex, this is our prerogative. I would like to see who else has done it. and what did they pull the parts from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (rlsib16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlsib16* »_if you were at a shop, and they told you about this...why wouldnt you just ask them for more information instead of coming on here to ask? usually the people who tell me about something are the ones that i bug for more info, not random people on the net.

common sense is really something alot of people in the vw community do not use....dont blame her...she wants electric!!! hahaa


----------



## superjew78 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (cutright)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cutright* »_
you need a hybrid cell! ahahaha









I tried rechargables but i couldnt keep up with the burnout time.









_Quote, originally posted by *rlsib16* »_if you were at a shop, and they told you about this...why wouldnt you just ask them for more information instead of coming on here to ask? usually the people who tell me about something are the ones that i bug for more info, not random people on the net.

well i dont blame her for coming here. Of course the shop is gonna tell you all the great things about it. I am sure they just happen to be authorized resellers too.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Homer Simpson* »_mmm.. electrical rack and peanut steering


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (cutright)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cutright* »_
common sense is really something alot of people in the vw community do not use....dont blame her...she wants electric!!! hahaa









okay you're really annoying, and you're not helping.. can you please read the mk3 rules? They are there for people like you. 
I'm simply asking about it. Not saying I want it.. I did say I don't mind not having power steering. 
Thanks. Take care.


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
I'm simply asking about it. Not saying I want it.. I did say I don't mind not having power steering. 
.

you see what im saying about common sense? lol


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

Vincent Price does not like your new ideas.


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (LedJetta)*

a witch!


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*

Bring my larger scales.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*

it's not a new idea, electric steering has been around for awhile


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Vincent Price)*

what floats in water?


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII’s KING* »_what floats in water?

sea pickles.


----------



## superjew78 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_
sea pickles.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (superjew78)*

Back on topic thanks


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_
sea turdles.

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
why do people make post at all?! I'm a member of vwvortex, this is our prerogative. I would like to see who else has done it. and what did they pull the parts from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i see your point, but why not ask the guy who told you and ask him wat parts he heard they used http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
from what you told us they obviously pull the parts from a prius


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i see your point, but why not ask the guy who told you and ask him wat parts he heard they used http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
from what you told us they obviously pull the parts from a prius









omg.







how many times do i have to repeat what i said. I'm seeing who else has done it and more info.
Thanks.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (dankvwguy)*

you could prob use mk5 crap too...


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

Very small rocks!


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII’s KING* »_what floats in water?

Turd nuggets?


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Gnarly T-Rex)*

A duck!


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

**** a duck.


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (jron.)*

Dead bodies


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

well new vws are electric power steering.. i guess it all depends on the working pressure of the rack and if the electric pump can handle it


----------



## StateSpace (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

You can buy steering sensors from these guys.
This concludes my knowledge of electric power steering.


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

I think my golf cart has electric power steering...


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re:*

why not have your #1 fabrication shop fab it up? hahaha


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (leitmotif)*

Because the complimentary beej only got her a 25$ store credit.


----------



## jumbasi (Nov 27, 2006)

zing.


----------



## tauntedmonster (Feb 6, 2006)

A lot of the new GM cars use electromechanical steering.. no pump or fluid.
Although it does make this annoying very high pitched whine, like you can hear from a TV


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Vincent Price)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincent Price* »_Because the complimentary beej only got her a 25$ store credit.

hahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_another dumb thread by the same dumb bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh snap.


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_another dumb thread by the same dumb bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

HAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## BoostdRex (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_another dumb thread by the same dumb bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








wow...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Anything else I need to remove gets points docked and user reported for admin review....
So, please don't do it. 
Thanks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (StateSpace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StateSpace* »_You can buy steering sensors from these guys.
This concludes my knowledge of electric power steering.

thanks 47 replies and one helpful post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif uuughhh


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (superjew78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superjew78* »_
I tried rechargables but i couldnt keep up with the burnout time.










You aren't using the batteries to keep your brain alive, are you? 
Come on now guys...let's keep it on topic just a little bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Come on now guys...let's keep it on topic just a little bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah guys, come on


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Well i know for a fact that,the new vws jetta and gti bot have electric power steering i believe the passat does as well.The setup however is quite complicated.You would need the steering rack as its not filled with fluid just greased to operates smoothly,and the big electric motor that drives the rack as well,not to mention all the wiring and other sensors you would need for it to work.To be quite honest.I personally dont think its worth the effort in the end all you gonna do is just eliminate the hydralic lines and fluid along with the resovoir.Not really a big change it will still do the same thing.I'd say whoever told you about this was just trying to egg you on how its possible.In reality it is possible if you have the money,time and patience to do it.is it worth the trouble?????
OHHHHHHHH HELLLLLLZZZ NO!!!
Not worth the trouble in my opinion. just not cost effective.Plus if the big electric motor burns out,your looking at big money.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

thanks. So far 709 and counting reviews and 2 people posted something worth reading. I don't think this is something I want to jump into unless I know what I'm dealing with. I've never owned a car that had E P/S so I don't know too much about it. I like old school. So I'll probably stick with old school stuff lol I was just wondering who knew about it and if anyone had E P/S on their mk3.








i guess saying electric power steering is blasphemy on the mk3 forums. I know its a little out there. but im just curious because obviously it has been done before and someone took the time to do it.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (jron.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron.* »_
Yeah guys, come on









bum kisser


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (trixx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trixx* »_
bum kisser

It was an inside joke. He actually posted BS twice in a row that I removed....then he posted that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
It was an inside joke. He actually posted BS twice in a row that I removed....then he posted that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

taddle tail


----------



## beefs pot pie (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*

build a bridge out of er


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

wow. back on topic. Many autocross people use electric power steering. I've heard good things about it, and have talked to a guy he did it in his 16vT autocross scirocco. He has had nothing but good luck with it. I wish I knew a bit more about what electric motor he used to help you. But besides what everyone else says, its possible.


----------



## hipfinII (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
It was an inside joke. He actually posted BS twice in a row that I removed....then he posted that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

haha.
keep it on topic for beth, she has the same name as me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PELLA (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

OR you can just install OEM power steering.


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

you must be really BUFF.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Alan Partridge)*


----------



## beefs pot pie (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (hipfinII)*

i don;t give q **** about yourname


----------



## Premarin (Apr 11, 2007)

42 below with some apple juice.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
thanks 47 replies and one helpful post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif uuughhh


Here's an article with some info on VW and electric PS going in the 2001 Lupos. 'Tis all I could find.
Just trying to be helpful, but I see in this forum, help is few and far between.
























_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 8:34 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## mkIIIjVeRtt6a (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (darrenbyrnes)*

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to see someone finally find something. Not much luck here


----------



## CrazyClutchVR6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mkIIIjVeRtt6a)*

i know my buddy's wifes G5 has electric power steering


----------



## czechbook (Feb 22, 2008)

why not switch to a manual rack? say from a mk2?


----------



## hipfinII (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (beefs pot pie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beefs pot pie* »_i don;t give q **** about yourname

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (hipfinII)*

we all know power steering is for suckers


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (-DOOMED-)*

Vegas huh? Work that strip.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (.yuk.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.yuk.* »_Vegas huh? Work that strip.

matt i cant work with out you 

_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_we all know power steering is for suckers 

i _kinda _ miss it. right now im just thinking what else i can do besides replacing the pump 
so does everyone just roll with oem p/s no ones thought about doing something else.. or do you just delete it if you dont want it


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
im just thinking what else i can do besides replacing the pump 

Why? Replacing the pump only costs around 230 and is an easy job.


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
right now im just thinking what else i can do besides replacing the pump 



ROFLCOPTERRRR..seriously,reread what you just wrote...
....and you get mad when everyone makes fun of you ahahahaa
Im sorry,i really am,but this is just too funny ahahha


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Vincent Price)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincent Price* »_
Why? Replacing the pump only costs around 230 and is an easy job. 

i know. ive done it before.. 
dude i know i can just replace the pump and whaala have p/s but i'm just thinking i might wanna do something else like delete it or maybe try this electric power steering. i dont know how thats so funny. but make fun of me all you want










_Modified by mk2eurogirl at 9:36 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (twopointone)*

if you aren't talking about the topic please do not post. thanks. you're not being helpful and no one is benefiting


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_I MUST KNOW









look at her sig sherlock holmes 
you can send her a perverted message on myspace...im sure she likes that!!! shes advertising her myspace...go for it! haaha


----------



## Vincent Price (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (twopointone)*

Plowing all the snow off the trail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Vincent Price)*

roflmaooo


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Vincent Price)*


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (twopointone)*

This thread once again shows the amount of ******* trash liberals in the MKIII forums. 
No input really on the electric powersteering, other thanits beautiful! Extremely smooth to turn. If you had the money to do so. Go E P/S and then be the first to go with BOSE electirc/magnetic suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You would have the smoothest MKIII out there. And would def be different.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_This thread once again shows the amount of ******* trash liberals in the MKIII forums. 
No input really on the electric powersteering, other thanits beautiful! Extremely smooth to turn. If you had the money to do so. Go E P/S and then be the first to go with BOSE electirc/magnetic suspension. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You would have the smoothest MKIII out there. And would def be different.

its a good thing you are a non-trash yuppie conservative then. You single handedly saved this thread. kudos to you. 
just fix the damn thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ but im just curious because obviously it has been done before and someone took the time to do it.

orly?
doesn't seem so obvious to me...

_Quote, originally posted by *cutright* »_you can send her a perverted message on myspace...im sure she likes that!!! shes advertising her myspace...go for it! haaha

hahahaha









_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_This thread once again shows the amount of ******* trash liberals in the MKIII forums.

I'm not sure how you can make such an assertion from this thread...besides, aren't ******** traditionally conservative? iono...
But props for the attempt at sounding smart! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

to the OP:
start by getting more information from the guy who told you about it.
seems logical to me...
like cutright said...common sense is lacking all too often...


_Modified by Mace_Windu at 9:54 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (VolksEffect)*

*****Deleting posts and docking points begins when I get home from work*****
Anybody that posts after THIS with no help will get points taken. If you have 3 off topic posts then you'll lose 15 points. It's just the way it is. I'm putting this out there so that everybody knows.
And this is the second time I've posted this in the thread so I'm trying to be cool about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Help the girl out...or get a girlfriend. One or the other.


----------



## Dutchsider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*

Never heard of electric steering on a mk3, I'd just stick with no power steering


_Modified by Dutchsider at 12:58 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*

its hard to help out someone who is so dense though.


----------



## Daewoo TangClan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

I heard of someone who did it. They had wires in place of the power steering lines.


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
i already addressed this.. how about read the whole thread for once because you obviously opened it but you posting without reading








i just wanted to know about this whole electric power steering on a mk3






























I did read the thread. For a hint on this, check out my reference to what someone else had said previously.
Don't berate me like a 4 year old. Get a grip.
I could have been a lot more harsh to you in the first place but I wasn't.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daewoo TangClan* »_I heard of someone who did it. They had wires in place of the power steering lines.

i searched yesterday on this and im emailing the guy who told me about this hopefully he'll get back to me soon. 


_Modified by mk2eurogirl at 10:40 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Daewoo TangClan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

yeah uh..I think you need like a power wire and a ground wire or something..


_Modified by Daewoo TangClan at 10:51 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## ...OMGHI2U... (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (mkII_short_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkII_short_dub* »_i never understand why all these vortex girls advertise their myspace and then set that siht on private...









isn't it obvious?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (...OMGHI2U...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *...OMGHI2U...* »_
isn't it obvious? 

no.


----------



## Daewoo TangClan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (twopointone)*

Myspace is the devil.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (...OMGHI2U...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *...OMGHI2U...* »_
isn't it obvious? 

Exactly.
E-droolers. They are all over this thread.








Beth,
The electromagnetic steering in my Passat is sweet! It's amazing that once I get into my mk3 it feels like I'm driving my old '84 GTi again.








Would be cool to retrofit it into the car....Makes turning so easy. But then again, I'm lazy.


----------



## beefs pot pie (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
i already addressed this.. how about read the whole thread for once because you obviously opened it but you posting without reading










your threads sure do carry a lot of stipulations.
why would he read the entire thread if you've done nothing but tell everybody here they aren't posting helpful info and only (2) in this entire thread did.


----------



## Juice Box (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (beefs pot pie)*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_*****Deleting posts and docking points begins when I get home from work*****
Anybody that posts after THIS with no help will get points taken. If you have 3 off topic posts then you'll lose 15 points. It's just the way it is. I'm putting this out there so that everybody knows.
And this is the second time I've posted this in the thread so I'm trying to be cool about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Help the girl out...or get a girlfriend. One or the other.









why are you trying so hard to keep this thread open? 
You don't do that for anyone else whose threads take an off-topic turn.


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Exactly.
E-droolers. They are all over this thread.










ok, then why even advertise?.. its like "hey look at me...but you cant look at me until you ask me to be your friend, tee he he"








*IN*


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (jron.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron.* »_
why are you trying so hard to keep this thread open? 
You don't do that for anyone else whose threads take an off-topic turn.

nater+beth= http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 4ever


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (mkII_short_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkII_short_dub* »_
ok, then why even advertise?.. its like "hey look at me...but you cant look at me until you ask me to be your friend, tee he he"








*IN*

low self esteem isn't limited to the actual world.
it's pretty much what myspace is for...


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (jron.)*

if you dont fix the PS on your car, you can develop huge forearms and take pics of them for your myspace profile. jersey shore style.


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (rlsib16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rlsib16* »_if you dont fix the PS on your car, you can develop huge forearms and take pics of them for your myspace profile. jersey shore style.

East http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif west.


----------



## hipfinII (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Juice Box)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juice Box* »_http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif

holla at that, girl.


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
omg.







how many times do i have to repeat what i said. I'm seeing who else has done it and more info.
Thanks.

probably no one beacuse its pointless


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (.yuk.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jron.* »_
why are you trying so hard to keep this thread open? 
You don't do that for anyone else whose threads take an off-topic turn.


_Quote, originally posted by *.yuk.* »_
Agreed. 

Well thank God *YOU* agree. 
Seriously, 
Why is this thread still open?
1) This is NOT a topic/thread that is discussed very much (if ever).
2) She was nice enough to politely ask you guys to keep your OT BS out of the thread - of which you didn't.
3) I also asked (twice) and still nothing but BS from you guys...and will be removing posts in a minute.
4) She hasn't become belligerent - even though she has the right to.
5) She's not a known trouble-maker here in the forum - and many of the members who are causing trouble in this thread *ARE*.
May I remind you of the following rules???

_Quote, originally posted by *rules* »_ 
-----> No flaming of other members to incite or perpetuate a conflict or argument. ANY personal attacks or name calling will get you banned.
-----> No bombing forums or threads with pointless posts.

Both of the above have been done in this thread...
And quite honestly, #6 reason is I don't want to give you guys the satisfaction of knowing you got the thread locked. 
Again,
I will be removing posts with points taken on EVERYTHING since my last friendly warning - so for those of you that care about your user points I'm KINDLY asking you to remove (or edit) your posts since my last warning.
If not, I'll only assume that you don't really care about user ratings. Which is cool - because I don't like taking points these days anyway.

Thanks for listening.








EDIT:
*ANYTHING* (and I mean it this time) after this post will be removed - unless it is specific to the original topic. I will not lock it right now so the next best alternative to keep it on topic is for me to keep removing posts.
And by the way, if any of you guys create a worthwhile topic and complain that it's getting bombed by useless posts I will do the same for you. 



_Modified by nater at 6:01 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*

It's not worth the money to swap that crap. Manual box.


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mkII_short_dub)*

electric power steering.


----------



## Premarin (Apr 11, 2007)

What happens in vegas stays in vegas, including crappy ideas for useless upgrades. Forget the idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Premarin)*

I'm sure thats why a lot of the new cars and race cars have electric power steering








I'm just seeing if it's for me








Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Premarin (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems like a lot of hassle to achieve the same ends that hydraulic system already does. Just fix what came on the car. Do you think you really want to tackle this? Do you think it would be comparable in pricing?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Premarin)*

there's nothing to fix & if its what I want I'll go for it. I've tackled mk2's I'm sure I can handle electric power steering lol thanks for the reassurance


----------



## jron. (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (Premarin)*

Who needs to think?
It's _electric power steering!_


----------



## Premarin (Apr 11, 2007)

It's electric- boogie woogie woogie woogie?
^ My thoughts are far less funny when I read them


----------



## rlsib16 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_there's nothing to fix & if its what I want I'll go for it. I've tackled mk2's I'm sure I can handle electric power steering lol thanks for the reassurance 

uhh retrofitting an electric power steering system to a mk3 that never came with nor was designed for that system is a bit different than "tackling" mk2's.
my first post still stands, just ask the people who told you about this. if they had done it or heard about it, im sure they have some information. cant be too hard to understand right?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Premarin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Premarin* »_Seems like a lot of hassle to achieve the same ends that hydraulic system already does. Just fix what came on the car. Do you think you really want to tackle this? Do you think it would be comparable in pricing? 

Does it? I think I forgot what the topic actually is...are you talking about putting the Elec Steering that is found in new MK5's and Passats?
If so, it's not the same animal....
Is the OEM steering good enough for a MK3? I think so...
And honestly I'd concentrate my efforts on something a bit more "worthwhile" but that's just me. 
Will cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## vdubmachine (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

How much better can Electric power steering be? Our stock power steering gets the job done well


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_you could prob use mk5 crap too...

yup, all new VW's have electric assist steering, not hydraulic. your car doesn't have to be a hybrid to have it.


----------



## dangtz (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (vdubmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmachine* »_How much better can Electric power steering be? Our stock power steering gets the job done well

indeed it does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (vdubmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmachine* »_How much better can Electric power steering be? Our stock power steering gets the job done well

Yes it does. With that said the Electromagnetic setup in the mk5's and B6 is awesome.
When I get out of my Passat and into my MK3 it feels like there is no power steering at all. 
So yea, it's *THAT* much better. 
With that said, I'll also guess that you lose a bit of that "road feel". Don't turn your MK3 car into a luxury car by mistake.


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

I've driven a mk5
the steering was nice but nothing to cream over


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mace_Windu* »_I've driven a mk5
the steering was nice but nothing to cream over

I'd be concerned if you did.


----------



## Six13racer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (MKIII's KING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII’s KING* »_a witch!

and how do we knooow shes a witch?
She turned him into a Newt! a newt?
well hes fine now, but she is a witch!
p.s. most dudes on here go the other way...and add a manual steering rack to get rid of their PS


----------



## Mace_Windu (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I'd be concerned if you did.









werd.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Mace_Windu)*

When your done with this mod, you should change all the windows to new.
Makes about as much sense.
PAtrick


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (mk2eurogirl)*

****Moved from Golf/Jetta MK3 to Hybrid/Swap****
Please try to help in any way you deem fit.
Thanks all.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Gnarly T-Rex)*

Wow, this thread is waaaaaaaaaaaay off topic
Bringin it back for ya: http://www.pajoe.co.uk/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_****Moved from Golf/Jetta MK3 to Hybrid/Swap****
Please try to help in any way you deem fit.
Thanks all.



might as well keep moving it around so everyone gets to see the excellence that is the mk3 forum


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Just came back from Las Vegas... (Alan Partridge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan Partridge* »_
might as well keep moving it around so everyone gets to see the excellence that is the mk3 forum

I'd rather not.








Good info just 2 posts above though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Beth, 
Read that and see what you think.


----------

